# Ταριφομαγειρέματα (στη Νέα Υόρκη)



## Costas (May 15, 2010)

New York City moved on Friday to revoke the cab licenses of 633 taxi drivers who it said routinely charged customers higher out-of-town rates for trips within the five boroughs. The city said some of the overcharging was so egregious that it had asked prosecutors to investigate.
Since the details of the scheme emerged, the city has equipped video screens in taxis with alerts announcing when the out-of-town switch has been flipped.

Από τη New York Times.


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2010)

Όπως Αττική...

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το πιο τρισάθλιο ταξί που έχω μπει ποτέ μου ήταν στη Νέα Υόρκη. Να πω μόνο ότι μύριζε όπως παλιά ο σταθμός του ηλεκτρικού στην Ομόνοια, μυρωδιά που θυμάμαι από τα παιδικά ταξίδια στην Αθήνα και ακόμα αηδιάζω.


----------



## Alexandra (May 16, 2010)

Στο πρώτο μου ταξίδι στη Ν. Υόρκη στη δεκαετία του '80, παρά το γεγονός ότι είχαμε διαβάσει όλες τις προειδοποιήσεις για τα πειρατικά ταξί που σε γδέρνουν, μπήκαμε σ' ένα από αυτά που μας πήρε 20 δολάρια για διαδρομή 4-5 δολαρίων. Αλλά ήταν πειρατικό όχι κανονικό ταξί, και αυτό μας συνέβη μία και μοναδική φορά.
Στη Βουδαπέστη, μια μεγάλη παρέα πήραμε τρία ταξί για να πάμε σε ένα εστιατόριο. Όταν φτάσαμε, διαπιστώσαμε ότι είχαμε πληρώσει τρία διαφορετικά ποσά για την ίδια ακριβώς διαδρομή.


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2010)

Πέρσι που πήγα ΝΥ είχαν ένα πολύ ωραίο σύστημα στο αεροδρόμιο για ταξί, οι ταξιτζήδες έπαιρναν μπαίνοντας ένα χαρτί που το έδιναν στον τύπο που κανόνιζε τις διαδρομές, κι αυτός αφού το έλεγχε και το κρατούσε σε άφηνε να μπεις στο ταξί. 

Αντίστοιχα στο Χήθροου που είχα την ατυχία να περιμένω ταξί τον Ιανουάριο με τα χιόνια, αυτός που κανονίζει την κίνηση σου λέει και πόσο περίπου θα κοστίσει η διαδρομή σου όταν σε βάζει στο ταξί, ενώ στο Πάντινγκτον που φτάνει το τραίνο του αεροδρομίου έχει τεράστιες ταμπέλες που σου λένε το κόστος της διαδρομής και ότι άμα θες να μοιραστείς ταξί με κάποιον αυτό επιτρέπεται μόνο τις ώρες αιχμής, μόνο για το κέντρο και απευθύνεσαι στον υπεύθυνο ο οποίος σε βάζει στο σωστό ταξί - και ΜΟΙΡΑΖΕΣΑΙ ό,τι γράφει, δεν πληρώνει ο καθένας τη διαδρομή ολόκληρη. 

Όπως Αττική, είπαμε, που κατέβηκα στο ΚΤΕΛ πρόσφατα που δεν υπήρχε καμία τάξη στην ουρά, που ο ταξιτζής με έβαλε στο ταξί αλλά παρόλο που του είπα ότι βιαζόμουν εξαφανίστηκε να βρει κι άλλους πελάτες (στην ουσία επειδή η ουρά ήταν τρία άτομα, να περιμένει το επόμενο λεωφορείο), κι εγω ως κλασσική τρελλή του χωριού έβγαλα τη βαλίτσα μου και μπήκα στο επόμενο ταξί που έφυγε αμέσως. 
Ο ταξιτζής μου έλεγε ότι ο άλλος άμα πάρει τέσσερα άτομα για Πειραιά, είναι 100 ευρώ, του είπα κι εγώ ναι, αλλά τα παίρνει από εσάς κι άλλους δυο συναδέρφους σας.


----------

